# Evaluating your Degree from WES



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

Dear all,

I am thinking of applying for immigration to Canada, for which I have done the first step. I have given the IELTS General exam last week and I hope to get at least 7 in my score.

I have done bachelors in Engineering(Pakistan) and then masters in advanced Optical Technologies(Germany). 

I have a question 
1. Do I need to verify both of my degree from WES or just a master degree is enough for PR application I am applying through Express Entry 

Regards,
Ali


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

liaquat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am thinking of applying for immigration to Canada, for which I have done the first step. I have given the IELTS General exam last week and I hope to get at least 7 in my score.
> 
> ...


Do i even need to do that in order to apply for PR ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

liaquat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am thinking of applying for immigration to Canada, for which I have done the first step. I have given the IELTS General exam last week and I hope to get at least 7 in my score.



If you think you have 'given' an exam or that one 'gives' an exam then I wouldn't bee too confident. One does not give an exam, one takes an exam.





> I have done bachelors in Engineering(Pakistan) and then masters in advanced Optical Technologies(Germany).


Your B.A. might not be considered up to Canadian standards as the Pakistani education system simply isn't as good as ours. Your M.A. should be but if your B.A. isn't then it might not be either.


----------



## norconnect (Mar 11, 2017)

liaquat said:


> Do i even need to do that in order to apply for PR ?


you should verify both degree to increase your overall score


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

norconnect said:


> you should verify both degree to increase your overall score


So verifying the degree from WES is a requirement ?

or if I do it then it will increase my points ?


----------



## kunbher456 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Credential Assessment*

Go through icascanada not WES


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

kunbher456 said:


> Go through icascanada not WES


OP can go through ICAS _or_ WES... the choice is theirs to make.

Look on this page for a list of _*Designated organizations for ECAs*_


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> OP can go through ICAS _or_ WES... the choice is theirs to make.
> 
> Look on this page for a list of _*Designated organizations for ECAs*_



I still do not not get it. 

Is it requirement that I verify my degress from WES or any other organization ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

liaquat said:


> I still do not not get it.
> 
> Is it requirement that I verify my degress from WES or any other organization ?


What does the Government of Canada website say? Have you read what you need to do?

Your response would tend to make one believe that you haven't done any research yourself and are relying on others to do the work for you.

Anyway, if you read this page, you would see that 

_If you want to be considered for the Federal Skilled Worker Program (FSWP) under Express Entry, and you are a principal applicant, and you got your education outside Canada._

and/or

_you want to receive Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) points for your foreign education_

To be eligible under a) or to get points under b) you must include ECA results as part of your Express Entry profile.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

liaquat said:


> I still do not not get it.
> 
> Is it requirement that I verify my degress from WES or any other organization ?



What is so difficult to understand? If you want the chance of receiving points for them then yes, you have to get them assessed. If you don't want the chance of receiving points for them then don't have them assessed. 

It really is very simple.


----------

